

Fred Wilson: The Golden Principles For Successful Web Apps - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/02/the-ten-golden-principals-for-successful-web-apps.html

======
tdoggette
This is the entire content of the slide deck. I'm sure the talk will be good,
but this isn't really anything at all.

Speed

Instant Utility

Voice

Less is More

Programmable

Personal

RESTful

Discoverable

Clean

Playful

~~~
alain94040
True, the slides themselves have no more content than what you listed, but the
comments are worth reading.

------
jasonkester
Anybody else get a little question mark over their head when they got to
"RESTful"?

As an end user, I can't remember visiting a site and being angered by its URL
structure enough to stop using it.

------
gcheong
The _what_ is easy, it's the _how_ I have trouble with ;^).

------
thecoffeeman
What did he mean by "voice"? I'm assuming he means having a unique voice and
personality. Like Mailchimp and the monkey. Am I right?

------
jasonlbaptiste
im going to post something separate together later, but who else is going to
be in miami for fowa on tuesday? what about the night before? Im thinking of
doing a hackers+founders type meetup/dinner.

